# Classifica gol anno solare



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

non riesco a trovare una Classifica sui giocatori che hanno segnato più gol in 1 anno...trovo sempre i soliti primi 3
Muller 85
Messi 84
Pelè 76

qualcuno mi può aiutare???


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ti aiuterei se lo sapessi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ti aiuterei se lo sapessi.



ahahah le ho provate tutte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2012)

up


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ho provato a vedere, ma niente da fare...


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

Questa è la top 10

Messi *86*
Muller *85*
Chitalu *81*
Pelè *75*
Deak *66*
Romario *65*
Groot *64*
Dean *63*
Cristiano Ronaldo *61*
Bican *57*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Questa è la top 10
> 
> Messi *86*
> Muller *85*
> ...



 cmq a studio sport avevano detto Ronaldo 63


----------

